# Art Deco Sodas



## new2bottles (Jun 1, 2020)

Would love to connect with others collecting Art Deco sodas.  I have been for about 18 months now.  Here are some favorites.  I am actively collecting still, so please let me know if you have any rarities to offer.  Thanks.


----------



## yacorie (Jun 1, 2020)

Love them but don’t collect them.  I think I recognize you pics from FB.  You post over there too?  You have some nice ones


----------



## RCO (Jun 1, 2020)

I obviously have many art deco soda's pretty much all from Canada , mostly Ontario . 

don't really have many duplicates of any . other than maybe some common locals 

there isn't really a lot of art decos from Canada but was a fair number used in the 20's and 30's


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 1, 2020)

I love the coke


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 1, 2020)

nice collection. if i may ask, what is the first bottle in the 6th picture? the dark amber one? looks nice and i've never seen that one.


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 1, 2020)

I like em all!  wow what a sweet collection!  10F3BEA3-6630-4705-B612-8F611821032D.jpegin this pic ( the sixth one ) it looks like a couple of them are tooled lip crowns. The third bottle with the cherries and the last bottle that looks like a salad dressing bottle. Neat-as-hell, respect!
Keep up the collection! I've said many times before these are the future bigs... The run of Big Chiefs is nifty, that Coke is nice, Hell like i said they're all terrific.
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 1, 2020)

These are great! wow what a nice collection....  I've said to many folks many times that I believe these to be the next Bigs in bottle collecting! So damned nice. 10F3BEA3-6630-4705-B612-8F611821032D.jpeg in  the sixth pic it looks like a couple are tooled lip crowns..are they? The third with the embossed cherries and the last one that looks like a salad dressing bottle. Your run of Big Chiefs, the Coca Cola, the purple one....hell they are all cool! The embossing on most of them is off the charts! (can you tell that I like 'em?) Great sampling...I hope you can show more!
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 1, 2020)

Whoops I thought the first message that I posted got lost in cyber space, so I tried to rewrite it and post it again.... then the original appeared....


----------



## embe (Jun 1, 2020)

Bold styles and embossing really make these pop, even without the color of an ACL.


----------



## Torringtontg25 (Jun 1, 2020)

Quick question... What is the amber bottle next to the coke in pic 6, and where can I find one? lol
It is probably the coolest soda I have ever seen.
I have a large 1923 Bluebird in very nice shape, are you interested?


----------



## woods_walker (Jun 1, 2020)

Wow those are  N I C E ! ! ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 1, 2020)

They are all amazing. I love and have dug some odd ones but most I have gotten i sold. I now just collect mostly art deco from my general area. Still I have others I just like. I dont see any that I don't love in your pictures. All are gorgeous. The coke (6th picture 6th from left) is a reproduction right. I mean it isn't a $200,000 bottle. Is it?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 1, 2020)

Excellent!  l have a few but wow not that many. I always wanted to collect art deco sodas but got into 7up pepsi mnt dew ect.


----------



## embe (Jun 1, 2020)

Yeah, the shape of the Coke caught my eye as well, but I was too busy ogling the rest of them


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 1, 2020)

embe said:


> Yeah, the shape of the Coke caught my eye as well, but I was too busy ogling the rest of them


I looked these pictures a dozen times and I still look another dozen. Incredible bottles and great pictures. Thanks.
ROBBYBOBBY


----------



## new2bottles (Jun 2, 2020)

Torringtontg25 said:


> Quick question... What is the amber bottle next to the coke in pic 6, and where can I find one? lol
> It is probably the coolest soda I have ever seen.
> I have a large 1923 Bluebird in very nice shape, are you interested?


That is a carnival glass Sun Punch.  They are about as cool as it gets, I agree.  I have these three Blue Birds.


----------



## new2bottles (Jun 2, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> They are all amazing. I love and have dug some odd ones but most I have gotten i sold. I now just collect mostly art deco from my general area. Still I have others I just like. I dont see any that I don't love in your pictures. All are gorgeous. The coke (6th picture 6th from left) is a reproduction right. I mean it isn't a $200,000 bottle. Is it?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Right, that one is a repro.


----------



## new2bottles (Jun 2, 2020)

bubbas dad said:


> nice collection. if i may ask, what is the first bottle in the 6th picture? the dark amber one? looks nice and i've never seen that one.


Gravel Springs Beverages, Jacksonville, Ill.  It is a Root designed bottle.


----------



## new2bottles (Jun 2, 2020)

I collect big bottles, too.


----------



## Torringtontg25 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hmm... I tried to pm but not sure how to send the pics that way. Do you have any of these?(hy grade, rbw, Eppings Kentucky Club 24oz) The ky club and Hy grade have the lizard skin texture.


----------



## new2bottles (Jun 2, 2020)

Torringtontg25 said:


> Hmm... I tried to pm but not sure how to send the pics that way. Do you have any of these?(hy grade, rbw, Eppings Kentucky Club 24oz) The ky club and Hy grade have the lizard skin texture.


Being really picky about what I buy now with close to 1000 bottles.  Almost without exception, can’t have any case wear.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 3, 2020)

new2bottles said:


> Right, that one is a repro.


Does not matter. They are all incredible.


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 6, 2020)

Wow new2bottles! what a fine collection!!! the sharp details and complex embossings and shapes! Amazeballs! great colors too! I'm almost a convert! haha haha... (i do have a collection of modern energy drinks and limited edition beer and soda cans.. which is getting WAY out of hand in size...) 
I'm still going back and peeping at every one of your sodas, damn nice!
~Fred


----------



## new2bottles (Aug 22, 2020)

Some more for you.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 23, 2020)

Amazing!


----------



## HouTxSoda (Aug 25, 2020)

Does the Virgil's and Bamboo Pale Ale have a town on their bases ?
Thanks


----------



## new2bottles (Aug 28, 2020)

HouTxSoda said:


> Does the Virgil's and Bamboo Pale Ale have a town on their bases ?
> Thanks


I don’t pay any attention to towns.  I couldn’t care less where they’re from.  I’d be a poor coin collector, having a bunch of identical coins except for a date.


----------

